# What do you think of conceal carry insurance



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

What do you think of purchasing the following conceal carry insurance:

Link to website selling conceal carry insurance


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From personal experience with the USCCA, I believe that Tim's only interest is in making money, and that he has no real ethical investment in his own self-defense oriented, insurance-and-training scheme.
Your own impression, however, may be quite different from mine.

Similar insurance is also available from an NRA-endorsed outfit, and also from the Armed Citizens' Legal Defense Network (ACLDN).
Further, the ACLDN publishes a very useful monthly newsletter, and also has a stable of attorneys experienced in self-defense cases who are available to members.

For the ACLDN, click on: Home
For the NRA-endorsed scheme, click on: Second Call Defense | Complete Legal Protection for Armed Self Defense

I suggest that, if you carry a concealed weapon for self-defense purposes, it would be worthwhile to join one (or more) of these insurance schemes.
Jean and I belong to one of them.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A few years ago, I purchased a personal liability umbrella policy. I was driven to do this by the fiasco that was the Zimmerman/Martin trial. It covers my assets up to one million dollars and has unlimited payment of legal fees. Have to wonder how it might work if I were to be found guilty for the unjustified use of deadly force. My guess is that I would be on my own if there were to happen.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sit in court all day 1-2 days a week. I see a LOT of attorneys. Out of all the ones I see, there are like one or two I would personally hire myself. The rest - not so much... 

You have no control over the lawyer they provide for you. Texas is a big place - you will get the closest attorney they have to provide - not necessarily the best one. 

I have considered this insurance, and decided I'd rather hire who I want rather than be stuck with someone that sucks.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

http://ccwsafe.com/
Another option for insurance, but I've had no dealings with any insurance company so have no recommendations.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I sit in court all day 1-2 days a week. I see a LOT of attorneys. Out of all the ones I see, there are like one or two I would personally hire myself. The rest - not so much...
> 
> You have no control over the lawyer they provide for you. Texas is a big place - you will get the closest attorney they have to provide - not necessarily the best one.
> 
> I have considered this insurance, and decided I'd rather hire who I want rather than be stuck with someone that sucks.


Why not have both? My umbrella policy costs $129 a year. And I carry an attorney's card in my wallet who is experienced in cases such as this, who is an NRA certified instructor, and who himself carries a sidearm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> Why not have both? My umbrella policy costs $129 a year. And I carry an attorney's card in my wallet who is experienced in cases such as this, who is an NRA certified instructor, and who himself carries a sidearm.


Well, because I want to choose my own attorney, and I don't feel like spending the $ for the service when I know I won't use it. You also will not necessarily know you have a crappy attorney in just a meeting or two.

In addition, in the 20 years I have had my CHL, there have been 3 incidents where the possibility of actually using my weapon was high. I managed to get myself out of all 3 without using it.

Two of them were avoided by not acting macho, and I just thought in my head that I was doing the jerk a favor by not escalating things, because the gun would have eventually gotten involved. The third was a guy who was looking to grab a gun case I had in my hand while walking in a gun store parking lot (I had a Beretta 92 in it - I was bringing it into the gun store to try laser grips on it). I managed to get away from the guy, and I saw him coming and made wise decisions (don't be oblivious to your surroundings and lost in thought). It did give me a taste of what it is like when the adrenaline kicks in, however.

Not everyone can avoid certain situations - but you can do so sometimes by using your smarts.

Anyway - I am not interested in that insurance


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, because I want to choose my own attorney, and I don't feel like spending the $ for the service when I know I won't use it. You also will not necessarily know you have a crappy attorney in just a meeting or two.
> 
> In addition, in the 20 years I have had my CHL, there have been 3 incidents where the possibility of actually using my weapon was high. I managed to get myself out of all 3 without using it.
> 
> ...


All good points and you not having to use your sidearm because you found a way out is commendable. The attorney's card I keep is that of a well known attorney in our state, and my area, who has a history of experience in this particular field of the law. He's not some haphazzard attorney who reads a few cases and tries to pass himself off as one who can defend someone accused in this arena.

I purchase the policy primarily because of the zoo of a trial that was the Zimmerman/Martin case, with the media, political and racial groups, and even the US AG and the president weighing in on it. It was, in a word, a clusterf--k, in my opinion. So I wanted some protection of my assets in the event that such a thing might happen and may lead to a civil case where things could get really out of hand. (these are very rare in my state after an acquittal in a self defense case).

I don't have your experience so I must rely on what I can learn from others, try to apply it to my own common sense, and have as much legal and practical ammunition that I can muster. The insurance is simply an item of protection... I don't wish to spend my financial reserves on these sorts of things if I can avoid it. I am retired so they are my lifeline.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

What is the sense in having the insurance then? You won't be in court unless some one claims you are guilty of unjustified lethal force. I understand the liability issue but they withhold that also if you are found guilty? Doesn't sound like they'd have much of a desire to defend you! If you win, they get nothing, if you lose, they have no liatbility!


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

We went with the CCW SAFE. Like to hear from someone that's a actually had to use them in a self defense situation. Research can only tell you so much.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I believe the insurance may be worthwhile if you are charged in a civil matter, such as for negligence, personal injury, etc. but if you are charged criminally no insurance is going to protect you. I think the value depends on whether your state jurisdiction prosecutors are prone to bringing criminal charges when a gun is involved or not. Then again, while you might have to defend yourself from a negligence suit in a state where that castle doctrine was in force, such as SC, likely most juries here would not find for someone you shot while defending your home, family or property. I don't really think the insurance is all that beneficial, but it relates more to the tenor of the legal system in your state. If you lived in New York, I'd buy all the insurance you can get your hands on.


----------

